# For Sale: Classic Jacobs Wind Electric 3kW, 110VDC Wind Turbine



## willi (Dec 29, 2020)

Rare, 3kW, 110VDC, single-commutator, long-case Jacobs wind turbine system & tower for sale: $8,000. (Note: the 30% Federal Renewable Energy Tax credit for small residential wind turbines would reduce this cost by $2400). This classic Jacobs wind turbine is complete and ready to fly again!

System includes the following items:
*Generator:* completely restored. Commutator turned-down, 188 bars undercut and polished; armature windings steam-cleaned, oven-baked and coated with an insulating paint. Includes new armature shaft bearings, brand-new stator windings, and new generator brushes. The generator neutral setting was confirmed, which minimizes generator brush arching – ensuring the longest generator brush life.
*Blade-Activated Governor With Blades:* governor and blades have *never* been used and are in outstanding condition. Governor comes with three custom-designed tension springs made from chrome silicon steel to ensure long fatigue life and drop-forged speed-adjustment rods for added safety. The three blades have a stainless steel leading edge for added hail damage protection and are painted with aluminum paint similar to that used on the original Jacobs blades. The blades & governor assembly have been statically balanced and blade pitch set to within 0.2 degrees - ensuring smooth rotor operation.
*Tail Vane Assembly:* pull-out spring, stop chain, and pull-out chain are included.
*Control Panel:* 110VDC Jacobs control panel along with the Jacobs wind plant owner’s manual.
*Tower:* 70-foot tall, 4-legged, galvanized tower originally supported a Jacobs Wind Electric wind turbine plant on a farm in North Dakota. Tower parts were laid out on the ground - all are present and accounted for! The top 10-foot tower section was re-assembled with the Jacobs tower cap and upper collector castings as well as the generator saddle assembly to ensure it yaws freely. (Note: tower height can be increased because made from readily available 1/8 inch thick steel angle-iron and steel flat material – will include two extra original 10-foot climbing ladder pieces).
*Miscellaneous:* the slipring assembly is brand-new as well as the slipring brushes. A new generator–to–slipring power cable is included with the top 10-foot tower section. System includes an original Jacobs pull-out winch. The turntable tapered roller bearing (Timken p/n 395-S) and lower collector casting bushing are both new.


----------



## genuinewine63 (9 mo ago)

Did you sell it ?


----------



## willi (Dec 29, 2020)

This 3kW Classic Jake is still available - make an offer.


----------

